# Goat saddles



## wilmothcody (Dec 27, 2008)

has anyone ever heard of a goat saddle.. like a horse saddle but smaller...


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I know Northwest Packgoat supplies have a pad with stirrups that goes over the normal crossbuck and transforms it into a ridding saddle.

http://www.northwestpackgoats.com/saddles.htm

Item #045 at bottom of page


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

There may be a pony saddle somewhere small enough to fit on a goat but there would be issues with the fit. Most goats have a dorsal ridge on their spine that sticks up and prevents flat saddles (like horse riding saddles) from fitting correctly. There needs to be some clearance in the center so the saddle does not rub on the top of the spine which would cause the goat to become sore. The taller your goats dorsal ridge is, the larger the clearance needs to be.


----------

